# MBTI Reference



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Information comes from Introduction to Type by Isabel Myers, Gifts Differing by Isabel Myers, myersbriggs.org, and the MBTI Practitioner's guide.



*Contents:
*


E--I
S--N
T--F
J--P
Type Descriptions
Jungian Functions
Function Types at their best, exaggerated state, and "in the grip" experience.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*Where do you prefer to focus your attention? Where do you get energy?*


*Extraversion*

People who prefer Extraversion like to focus on the outer world of people and activity. They direct their energy and attention outward and receive energy from interacting with people and from taking action.

_Characteristics associated with people who prefer Extraversion:_

Attuned to external environment
Prefer to communicate by talking
Work out ideas by talking them through
Learn best through doing or discussing
Have broad interests
Sociable and expressive
Readily take initiative in work and relationships
*Introversion*

People who prefer Introversion like to focus on their own inner world of ideas and experiences. They direct their energy and attention inward and receive energy from reflecting on their thoughts, memories, and feelings.

_Characteristics associated with people who prefer Introversion:_

Drawn to inner world
Prefer to communicate in writing
Work out ideas by reflecting on them
Learn best by reflection, mental "practice"
Focus in depth on their interests
Private and contained
Take initiative when the situation or issue is very important to them


More:


* *





Taken from Gifts Differing by Isabel Myers:


*Extraverted Types**Introverted Types*

The afterthinkers. Cannot understand life until they have lived it.


The forethinkers. Cannot live life until they understand it.


Attitude relaxed and confident. They expect the waters to prove shallow, and plunge readily into new and untried experiences.


Attitude reserved and questioning. They expect the waters to prove deep, and pause to take soundings in the new and untried.


Minds outwardly directed, interest and attention following objective happenings, primarily those of the immediate environment. Their real world therefore is the outer world of people and things.


Minds inwardly directed, frequently unaware of the objective environment, interest and attention being engrossed by inner events. Their real world therefore is the inner world of ideas and understanding.


The civilizing genius, the people of action and practical achievement, who go from doing to considering back to doing.


The cultural genius, the people of ideas and abstract invention, who go from considering to doing and back to considering.


Conduct in essential matters is always governed by objective conditions.


Conduct in essential matters is always governed by subjective values.


Spend themselves lavishly upon external claims and conditions which to them constitute life.


Defend themselves as far as possible against external claims and conditions in favor of the inner life.


Understandable and accessible, often sociable, more at home in the world of people and things than in the world of ideas.


Subtle and impenetrable, often taciturn and shy, more at home in the world of ideas than in the world of people and things.


Expansive and less impassioned, they unload their emotions as they go along.


Intense and passionate, they bottle up their emotions and guard them carefully as high explosives.


Typical weakness lies in a tendency toward intellectual superficiality, very conspicuous in extreme types.


Typical weakness lies in a tendency toward impracticality, very conspicuous in extreme types.


Health and wholesomeness depend upon a reasonable development of balancing introversion.


Health and wholesomeness depend upon a reasonable development of balancing extraversion.


Freud
Darwin
Roosevelt (both Theodore and Franklin Delano)


Jung
Einstein
Lincoln



From myersbriggs.org:


*Extraversion (E)*


I like getting my energy from active involvement in events and having a lot of different activities. I’m excited when I’m around people and I like to energize other people. I like moving into action and making things happen. I generally feel at home in the world. I often understand a problem better when I can talk out loud about it and hear what others have to say.


The following statements generally apply to me:*Introversion (I)

*
I like getting my energy from dealing with the ideas, pictures, memories, and reactions that are inside my head, in my inner world. I often prefer doing things alone or with one or two people I feel comfortable with. I take time to reflect so that I have a clear idea of what I’ll be doing when I decide to act. Ideas are almost solid things for me. Sometimes I like the idea of something better than the real thing.


The following statements generally apply to me:

I am seen as "outgoing" or as a "people person."


I am seen as "reflective" or "reserved."


I feel comfortable in groups and like working in them.


I feel comfortable being alone and like things I can do on my own.


I have a wide range of friends and know lots of people.


I prefer to know just a few people well.


I sometimes jump too quickly into an activity and don't allow enough time to think it over.


I sometimes spend too much time reflecting and don't move into action quickly enough.


Before I start a project, I sometimes forget to stop and get clear on what I want to do and why.


I sometimes to forget to check with the outside world to see if my ideas really fit the experience.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*How do you prefer to take in information?*


*Sensing*

People who prefer Sensing like to take in information that is real and tangible--what is actually happening. They are observant about the specifics of what is going on around them and are especially attuned to practical realities.

_Characteristics associated with people who prefer Sensing:_

Oriented to present realities
Factual and concrete
Focus on what is real and actual
Observe and remember specifics
Build carefully and thoroughly towards conclusions
Understand ideas and theories through practical applications
Trust experience
*Intuition*

People who prefer Intuition like to take in information by seeing the big picture, focusing on the relationships and connections between facts. They want to grasp patterns and are especially attuned to seeing new possibilities.

_Characteristics associated with people who prefer Intuition:_

Oriented to future possibilities
Imaginative and verbally creative
Focus on the patterns and meanings in data
Remember specifics when they relate to a pattern
Move quickly conclusions, follow hunches
Want to clarify ideas and theories before putting them into practice
Trust inspiration


More:


* *





Taken from Gifts Differing by Isabel Myers:



*Sensing Types**Intuitive Types*

Face life observantly, craving enjoyment.


Face life expectantly, craving inspiration.


Admit to consciousness every sense impression and are intensely aware of the external environment; they are observant at the expense of imagination.


Admit fully to consciousness only the sense impressions related to the current inspiration; they are imaginative at the expense of observation.


Are by nature pleasure lovers and consumers, loving life as it is and having a great capacity for enjoyment; they are in general contented.


Are by nature initiators, inventors, and promoters; having no taste for life as it is, and small capacity for living as it is, and small capacity for living in and enjoying the present, they are generally restless.


Desiring chiefly to possess and enjoy, and being very observant, they are imitative, wanting to have what other people have and to do what other people do, and are very dependent upon their physical surroundings.


Desiring chiefly opportunities and possibilities, and being very imaginative, they are inventive and original, quite indifferent to what other people have and do, and are very independent of their physical surrounds.


Dislike intensely any and every occupation that requires suppression of sensing, and are most reluctant to sacrifice present enjoyment to future gain or good.


Dislike intensely any and every occupation that necessitates sustained concentration on sensing, and are willing to sacrifice the present to a large extent since they neither live in it nor particularly enjoy it.


Prefer the art of living in the present to the satisfaction of enterprise and achievement.


Prefer the joy of enterprise and achievement and pay little or no attention to the art of living in the present.


Contribute to the public welfare by their support of every form of enjoyment and recreation, and every variety of comfort, luxury, and beauty.


Contribute to the public welfare by their inventiveness, initiative, enterprise, and powers of inspired leadership in every direction of human interest.


Are always in danger of being frivolous, unless balance is attained through development of a judging process.


Are always in danger of being fickle, changeable, and lacking in persistence, unless balance is attained through development of a judging process.



From myersbriggs.org:


*Sensing (S)*

Paying attention to physical reality, what I see, hear, touch, taste, and smell. I’m concerned with what is actual, present, current, and real. I notice facts and I remember details that are important to me. I like to see the practical use of things and learn best when I see how to use what I’m learning. Experience speaks to me louder than words.


The following statements generally apply to me:*Intuition (N)*

Paying the most attention to impressions or the meaning and patterns of the information I get. I would rather learn by thinking a problem through than by hands-on experience. I’m interested in new things and what might be possible, so that I think more about the future than the past. I like to work with symbols or abstract theories, even if I don’t know how I will use them. I remember events more as an impression of what it was like than as actual facts or details of what happened.


The following statements generally apply to me:

I remember events as snapshots of what actually happened.


I remember events by what I read “between the lines” about their meaning.


I solve problems by working through facts until I understand the problem.


I solve problems by leaping between different ideas and possibilities.


I am pragmatic and look to the “bottom line.”


I am interested in doing things that are new and different.


I start with facts and then form a big picture.


I like to see the big picture, then to find out the facts.


I trust experience first and trust words and symbols less.


I trust impressions, symbols, and metaphors more than what I actually experienced


Sometimes I pay so much attention to facts, either present or past, that I miss new possibilities.


Sometimes I think so much about new possibilities that I never look at how to make them a reality.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*How do you make decisions?*


*Thinking*

People who prefer to use Thinking in decision making like to look at the logical consequences of a choice or action. They want to mentally remove themselves from the situation to examine the pros and cons objectively. They are energized by critiquing and analyzing to identify what's wrong with something so they can solve the problem. Their goal is to find a standard or principle that will apply in all similar situations.

_Characteristics associated with people who prefer Thinking:_

Analytical
Use cause-and-effect reasoning
Solve problems with logic
Strive for an objective standard of truth
Reasonable
Can be "tough-minded"
Fair--want everyone treated equally
*Feeling*

People who prefer to use Feeling in decision making like to consider what is important to them and to others involved. They mentally place themselves into the situation to identify with everyone so they can make decisions based on their values about honoring people. They are energized by appreciating and supporting others and look for qualities to praise. Their goal is to create harmony and treat each person as a unique individual.

_Characteristics associated with people who prefer feeling:_

Empathetic
Guided by personal values
Assess impacts of decisions on people
Strive for harmony and positive interactions
Compassionate
May appear "tenderhearted"
Fair--want everyone treated as an individual


More:


* *





Taken from Gifts Differing by Isabel Myers:



*Thinking Types**Feeling Types*

Value logic above sentiment.


Value sentiment above logic.


Are usually impersonal, being more interested in things than in human relationships.


Are usually personal, being more interested in people than in things.


If forced to choose between truthfulness and tactfulness, will usually be truthful.


If forced to choose between tactfulness and truthfulness, will usually be tactful.


Are stronger in executive ability than in the social arts.


Are stronger in the social arts than in executive ability.


Are likely to question the conclusions of other people on principle--believing them probably wrong.


Are likely to agree with those around them, thinking as other people think, believing them probably right.


Naturally brief and businesslike, they often seem to lack friendliness and sociability without knowing or intending it.


Naturally friendly, whether sociable or not, they find it difficult to be brief and businesslike.


Are usually able to organize facts and ideas into a logical sequence that states the subject, makes the necessary points, comes to a conclusion, and stops there without repetition.


Usually find it hard to know where to start a statement or in what order to present what they have to say. May therefore ramble and repeat themselves, with more detail than a thinker wants or thinks necessary.


Suppress, undervalue, and ignore feeling that is incompatible with the thinking judgments.


Suppress, undervalue, and ignore thinking that is offensive to the feeling judgments.


Contribute to the welfare of society by the intellectual criticism of its habits, customs, and beliefs, by the exposure of wrongs, solution of problems, and the support of science and research for the enlargement of human knowledge and understanding.


Contribute to the welfare of society by their loyal support of good works and those movements, generally regarded as good by the community, which they feel correctly about and so can serve effectively.


Are found more often among men than women and when married to a feeling type naturally become guardian of the spouse's neglected and unreliable thinking.


Are found more often among women than men and, when married to a thinking type, frequently become guardian of the spouse's neglected and harrassed feelings.




From myersbriggs.org:


*Thinking (T) *

When I make a decision, I like to find the basic truth or principle to be applied, regardless of the specific situation involved. I like to analyze pros and cons, and then be consistent and logical in deciding. I try to be impersonal, so I won’t let my personal wishes--or other people’s wishes--influence me.


The following statements generally apply to me:*Feeling (F)*

I believe I can make the best decisions by weighing what people care about and the points-of-view of persons involved in a situation. I am concerned with values and what is the best for the people involved. I like to do whatever will establish or maintain harmony. In my relationships, I appear caring, warm, and tactful.


The following statements generally apply to me:

I enjoy technical and scientific fields where logic is important.


I have a people or communications orientation.


I notice inconsistencies.


I am concerned with harmony and nervous when it is missing.


I look for logical explanations or solutions to most everything.


I look for what is important to others and express concern for others.


I make decisions with my head and want to be fair.


I make decisions with my heart and want to be compassionate.


I believe telling the truth is more important than being tactful.


I believe being tactful is more important than telling the "cold" truth.


Sometimes I miss or don't value the "people" part of a situation.


Sometimes I miss seeing or communciating the "hard truth" of situations.


I can be seen as too task-oriented, uncaring, or indifferent.


I am sometimes expereinced by others as too idealistic, mushy, or indirect.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*How do you deal with the outer world?*


*Judging*

People who prefer ot use their Judging process in the outer world like to live in a planned, orderly way, seeking to regulate and manage their lives. They want to make decisions, come to closure, and move on. Their lives tend to be structure and organized, and they like to have things settled. Sticking to a plan and schedule is very important to them, and they are energized by getting things done.

Characteristics associated with people who prefer Judging:

Scheduled
Organize their lives
Systematic
Methodical
Make short- and long-term plans
Like to have things decided
Try to avoid last-minute stresses
*Perceiving*

People who prefer to use their Perceiving process in the outer world like to live in a flexible, spontaneous way, seeking to experience and understand life, rather than control it. Detailed plans and final decisions feel confining to them; they prefer to stay open to new information and last-minute options. They are energized by their resourcefulness in adapting to the demands of the moment.

Characteristics associated with people who prefer Perceiving:

Spontaneous
Flexible
Casual
Open-ended
Adapt, change course
Like things loose and open to change
Feel energized by last-minute pressures


More:


* *





Taken from Gifts Differing by Isabel Myers:


*Judging Types**Perceiving Types*

Are more decisive than curious.


Are more curious than decisive.


Live according to plans, standards, and customs not easily or lightly set aside, to which the situation of the moment must, if possible, be made to conform.


Live according to the situation of the moment and adjust themselves easily to the accidental and the unexpected.


Make a very definite choice among life's possibilities, but may not appreciate or utilize unplanned, unexpected, and incidental happenings.


Are frequently masterful in their handling of the unplanned, unexpected, and incidental, but may not make an effective choice among life's possibilities.


Being rational, they depend on reasoned judgments, their own or borrowed from someone else, to protect them from unnecessary undesirable experiences.


Being empirical, they depend on their readiness for anything and everything to bring them a constant flow of new experience--much more than they can digest or use.


Like to have matters settled and decided as promptly as possible, so that they will know what is going to happen and can plan for it and be prepared for it.


Like to keep decisions open as long as possible before doing anything irrevocable, because they don't know nearly enough about it yet.


Think or feel that they know what other people ought to do about almost everything, and are not averse to telling them.


Know what other people are doing, and are interested to see how it comes out.


Take real pleasure in getting something finished, out of the way, and off their minds.


Take great pleasure in starting something new, until the newness wears off.


Are inclined to regard the perceptive types as aimless drifters.


Are inclined to regard the judging types as only half alive.


Aim to be right.


Aim to miss nothing.


Are self-regimented, purposeful, and exacting.


Are flexible, adaptable, and tolerant.



From myersbriggs.org:


*Judging (J) 

*
I use my decision-making (Judging) preference (whether it is Thinking or Feeling) in my outer life. To others, I seem to prefer a planned or orderly way of life, like to have things settled and organized, feel more comfortable when decisions are made, and like to bring life under control as much as possible.


Since this pair only describes what I prefer in the outer world, I may, inside, feel flexible and open to new information (which I am).


Do not confuse Judging with judgmental, in its negative sense about people and events. They are not related.


The following statements generally apply to me:*Perceiving (P) 

*
I use my perceiving function (whether it is Sensing or Intuition) in my outer life. To others, I seem to prefer a flexible and spontaneous way of life, and I like to understand and adapt to the world rather than organize it. Others see me staying open to new experiences and information.


Since this pair only describes what I prefer in the outer world, inside I may feel very planful or decisive (which I am).


Remember, in type language perceiving means “preferring to take in information.” It does not mean being “perceptive” in the sense of having quick and accurate perceptions about people and events.


The following statements generally apply to me:

I like to have things decided.


I like to stay open to respond to whatever happens.


I appear to be task oriented.


I appear to be loose and casual. I like to keep plans to a minimum.


I like to make lists of things to do.


I like to approach work as play or mix work and play.


I like to get my work done before playing.


I work in bursts of energy.


I plan work to avoid rushing just before a deadline.


I am stimulated by an approaching deadline.


Sometimes I focus so much on the goal that I miss new information.


Sometimes I stay open to new information so long I miss making decisions when they are needed.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*Type Descriptions:*


ISTJISFJINFJINTJISTPISFPINFPINTPESTPESFPENFPENTPESTJESFJENFJENTJ


NOTE: Even though these are taken from a 3rd party site, the descriptions are from Introduction to Type booklet.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*Jungian Functions*


*Short descriptions:
*
* *





From myersbriggs.org & from MBTI Practitioner's Training Guide (when in dominance) respectively:*Extraverted Sensing
*​


[*=1]Acts on concrete data from here and now. Trusts the present, then lets it go.
[*=1]Delight in action and experience, stimulated by interaction with the world and people; focus on the present moment and enjoy using their creativity to respond in the moment.
​*Introverted Sensing
*​


[*=1]Compares present facts and experiences to past experience. Trusts the past. Stores sensory data for future use.
[*=1]Respect and rely on internally stored, realistic, and complete data about actual events and people important to them; able to access that information as needed.
*Extraverted Intuition
*​


[*=1]Sees possibilities in the external world. Trusts flashes from the unconscious, which can then be shared with others.
[*=1]Scan the environment for new and stimulating ideas and enthusiastically pursue them with others; search for the most creative and interesting idea.
*Introverted Intuition
*​


[*=1]Looks at consistency of ideas and thoughts with an internal framework. Trusts flashes from the unconscious, which may be hard for others to understand.
[*=1]Develop and rely on clear, complex inner insights about the present and future and how they relate; maintain a clear sense of direction.
*Extraverted Thinking
*​


[*=1]Seeks logic and consistency in the outside world. Concern for external laws and rules.
[*=1]Decisively, logically, and efficiently structure the external environment to achieve group and organizational goals.
*Introverted Thinking
*​


[*=1]Seeks internal consistency and logic of ideas. Trusts his or her internal framework, which may be difficult to explain to others.
[*=1]Logically organize vast amounts of data, ideas, or concepts into systematic, explanatory structures; search for the "truth."
*Extraverted Feeling
*​


[*=1]Seeks harmony with and between people in the outside world. Interpersonal and cultural values are important.
[*=1]Decisively structure the external environment to meet the needs of people and to fit with their personal values.
*Introverted Feeling
*​


[*=1]Seeks harmony of action and thoughts with personal values. May not always articulate those values.
[*=1]Assess everything by their strong inner value system about honoring and supporting human beings; search for what's morally "right."






*Function comparisons:
*
These are all function comparison notes made by Katharine Briggs' reading of Psychological Types by Carl Jung. They are taken from Gifts Differing by Isabel Myers.*Se vs Si*​

* *







*Extraverted Sensing**Introverted Sensing*

Suppresses as far as possible the subjective element of the sense impression.


Suppresses as far as possible the objective element of the sense impression.


Values the object sensed rather than the subjective impression, of which the individual may hardly be aware.


Values the subjective impression released by the object rather than by the object itself.


Sees things photographically, the impression being one of concrete reality and nothing more. The "primrose by a river's brim" is simply a primrose.


Sees things highly colored by the subjective factor, the impression being merely suggested by the object and coming out of the unconscious in the form of some meaning or significance.


Leads to concrete enjoyment, seizing very fully the momentary and manifest existence of things, and that only.


Leads to ideas, through the activation of archetypes, seizing the background of the physical world rather than its surface.


Develops attention that is riveted by the strongest stimulus, which invariably becomes the center of interest, so that life seems wholly under the influence of accidental outer happenings.


Develops attention that is very selective, guided wholly by the inner constellation of interests, so that it is impossible to predict what outer stimulus will catch and hold attention.


Develops a pleasure-loving outer self, very rich in undigested experience and unclassified knowledge of uninterpreted facts.


Develops an extremely eccentric and individual inner self, which sees things other people do not see, and may appear very irrational.


Must be balanced by introverting judgment, or it makes a shallow, wholly empirical personality, with many superstitions and no morality except collective conventions and taboos.


Must be balanced by extraverting judgment, or it makes a silent, inaccessible personality, wholly uncommunicative, with no conversation except conventional banalities about the weather and other collective interests.




*Ne vs Ni*​

* *








*Extraverted Intuition**Introverted Intuition*

Uses the inner understanding in the interests of the objective situation.


Uses the objective situation in the interests of the inner understanding.


Regards the immediate situation as a prison from which escape is urgently necessary and aims to escape by means of some sweeping change in the objective situation.


Regards the immediate situation as a prison from which escape is urgently necessary and aims to escape through some sweeping change in the subjective understanding of the objective situation.


Is wholly directed upon outer objects, searching for emerging possibilities, and will sacrifice all else for such possibilities when found.


Receives its impetus from outer objects but is never arrested by external possibilities, being occupied rather by searching out new angles for viewing and understanding life.


May be artistic, scientific, mechanical, inventive, industrial, commercial, social, political, or adventurous.


May be creative in any field: artistic, literary, scientific, inventive, philosophical, or religious.


Finds self-expression natural and easy.


Finds self-expression difficult.


Finds its greatest value in the promotion and initiation of new enterprises.


Finds it greatest value lies in the interpretation of life and then promotion of understanding.


Requires the development of balancing judgment not only for the criticism and evaluation of the intuitive enthusiasms but also to hold it to the completion of its various activities.


Requires the development of balancing judgment not only for the criticism and evaluation of intuitive understanding but to enable it to impart its visions to others and bring them to practical usefulness in the world.



Both are characterized by habitual expectancy; both have quick understanding.






*Te vs Ti*​

* *








*Extraverted Thinking**Introverted Thinking*

Is fed from objective data - facts and borrowed ideas.


Is fed from subjective and unconscious roots - archetypes.


Depends upon the facts of experience and regards the abstract idea as unsubstantial and of negligible importance.


Depends upon the abstract idea as the decisive factor, and values facts chiefly as illustrative proofs of the idea.


Relies on the facts outside of the thinker, which are more decisive than the thinking itself, for soundness and value.


Relies on the thinker's powers of observation and appreciation and use of the inner wealth of inherited experience for soundness and value.


Has as its goal the solution of practical problems, discovery and classification of facts, criticism and modification of generally accepted ideas, planning or programs, and developing of formulas.


Has as its goal formulating questions, creating theories, opening up of prospects, yielding insight, and finally, seeing how external facts fit into the framework of the idea or theory it has created.


Dwells upon the details of the concrete case, including irrelevancies.


Seizes upon the similarities of the concrete case, dismissing irrelevancies.


Has a tendency to multiply facts until their meaning is smothered and thinking paralyzed.


Has a tendency to neglect facts or to coerce them into agreement with the idea, selecting only those which support the idea.


Consists of a succession of concrete representations that are set in motion not so much by an inner thought activity as by the changing stream of sense perceptions.


Consists of an inner thought activity, tied loosely if at all to the stream of sense impressions, which are dimmed by the vividness of the stream of inner impressions.




*Fe vs Fi*​

* *








*Extraverted Feeling**Introverted Feeling*

Is determined chiefly by the objective factor and serves to make the individual feel correctly, that is, conventionally, under all circumstances.


Is determined chiefly by the subjective factor and serves as a guide to the emotional acceptance or rejection of various aspects of life.


Adapts the individual to the objective situation.


Adapts the objective situation to the individual by the simple process of excluding or ignoring the unacceptable.


Depends wholly upon the ideals, conventions, and customs of the environment, and is extensive rather than deep.


Depends upon abstract feeling--ideals such as love, patriotism, religion, and loyalty, and is deep and passionate rather than extensive.


Finds soundness and value outside of the individual in the collective ideals of the community, which are usually accepted without question.


Finds soundness and value inside one's self from one's own inner wealth and powers of appreciation and abstraction.


Has as its goal the formation and maintenance of easy and harmonious emotional relationships with other people.


Has as its goal the fostering and protection of an intense inner emotional life, and so far as possible, the outer fulfillment and realization of the inner ideal.


Expresses itself easily and so shares itself with others, creating and arousing similar feeling and establishing warm sympathy and understanding.


May be too overpowering to be expressed at all, creating a false appearance of coldness to the point of indifference, and may be completely misunderstood.


Has a tendency to suppress the personal standpoint entirely, and presents the danger of becoming a feeling personality, giving the effect of insincerity and pose.


Has a tendency to find no objective fulfillment or realization--or outlet--for expression, and presents the danger of living upon sentiment, illusion, and self-pity.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*Function Types at Their Best, Exaggerated State, and "In the Grip" Experience*

The following shows a comparison between a type at their best and exaggeration of type under everyday moderate amounts of stress, followed by a description of their "in the grip" experience (when the inferior takes hold under extreme stress).

NOTE: The idea behind "type exaggeration" is that under typical everyday stress, we tend to unconsciously devote more energy into our best, most reliable part--the dominant function (which means less energy in our balancing auxiliary function).*


Dominant Introverted Sensing Types / Inferior Extraverted Intuition (ISTJ and ISFJ)
*
* *






*At their best...**In an exaggerated state...*

Are selective--choose the right facts


Fixate on the one "right" fact


Have excellent recall for specifics


Obsess about minute, unimportant data


Are certain of facts and opinions


Are dogmatic


Reflect before acting in a timely way


Become unable to make decisions and take action


Communicate effectively and appropriately


Shut down, withdraw


*In the grip...*

Verbalize negative fantasies, catastrophize and imagine dire possibilities, doom and gloom. Verbally adrift, distracted, disorganized, unfocused, confused. May lose objects and make impulsive decisions.





*Dominant Extraverted Sensing Types / Inferior Introverted Intuition (ESTP and ESFP)*
* *






*At their best...**In an exaggerated state...*

See and reflect; then do or say


Speak and act without thinking


Are active


Become hyperactive


Are talkative and sociable


Chatter and disturb others, disrupt


Are straightforward and clear


Are blunt and curt


Pay attention to detail


Are pedantic--every detail is crucial


*In the grip...*

Uncharacteristic focus on inner complexities and the ultimate meaning of life. Attribute great significance to random, unrelated events, focus on dire inner possibilities, and feel overwhelmed with internal clouds of doom. Feel hopeless.





*Dominant Introverted Intuition Types / Inferior Extraverted Sensing (INTJ and INFJ)*
* *






*At their best...**In an exaggerated state...*

Are visionary


Have unrealistic, even wild, visions


Are problem solvers


Are arrogant about their ideas and solutions


See connections


Are overly complex--everything is connected


Develop patterns


Force data to fit their patterns


Brainstorm "with themselves," inside


Are driven inward, won't or can't ask for help


*In the grip...*

Put the external world in order, make endless lists, try to control something, take action without planning, want someone to take care of them but can't ask, overdo Sensing activities such as eating, drinking, exercising, watching TV.





*Dominant Extraverted Intuition Types / Inferior Introverted Sensing (ENTP and ENFP)*
* *






*At their best...**In an exaggerated state...*

Form global pictures and understandings


Are obsessed with/convinced of links between things


Are innovative


Want change for the sake of change--novelty


Are enthusiastic, fast paced


Are over the top--frantic, out of control


See possibilities


Are swamped with options, can't decide


Are flexible


Experience sudden, irrational changes


*In the grip...*

Focus on one fact or detail and lose the big picture. May become convinced that they have a dire illness. Obsess about whatever is happening at the moment and are unable to move on from that. May become depressed and see no way out of it.





*Dominant Introverted Thinking Types / Inferior Extraverted Feeling (ISTP and INTP)*
* *






*At their best...**In an exaggerated state...*

Persistently search for true, correct analysis


Obsessively search for the truth about everything


Experience depth of concentration


Get lost in concentration--forget the basics of all life


Are logical


Accept only (their own) logic


Are objective


Become totally detached


Are self-motivated


Are driven, like a machine out of control


*In the grip...*

Become concerned about relationship issues. May misread cues and conclude that people dislike them. Make black-and-white emotional statments, feel unloved and unlovable; lose typical control and have emotional outbursts.





*Dominant Extraverted Thinking Types / Inferior Introverted Feeling (ESTJ and ENTJ)*
* *






*At their best...**In an exaggerated state...*

Are coolheaded, calm


Become detached and cold


Are rational


Feel everything must be rational


Present goals with clarity


Oversimplify for the sake of clarity


Are logical


Interrupt and critique others' lack of logic


Are analytical


Dominate by dissection


*In the grip...*

Hypersensitive to signs that they are unappreciated, feel alone and unloved, a victim. Experience despair and depression internally but maintain outer competence, so people are unaware of their distress.





*Dominant Introverted Feeling Types / Inferior Extraverted Thinking (ISFP and INFP)*
* *






*At their best...**In an exaggerated state...*

Are empathetic


Are rescuers


Think people matter, including themselves


Carry the weight of the world on their shoulders


Are independent


Isolate themselves


Are sensitive


Become hypersensitive


Are idealistic


Become pompous and demagogic


*In the grip...*

Are critical of otehrs and see incompetence all around them; may then turn this on themselves, becoming convinced of their own incompetence. May take ill-advised precipitous action to correct their imagined mistakes.





*Dominant Extraverted Feeling Types / Inferior Introverted Thinking (ESFJ and ENFJ)*
* *






*At their best...**In an exaggerated state...*

Are encouraging


Are insistent: "Here's what will be best for you"


Are interested in others


Become intrusive, prying


Seek harmony


Ignore/deny problems for the sake of superficial harmony


Are outward looking


Lack focus, become scattered


Are people and relationship oriented


Overidentify with others, become overburdened


*In the grip...*

Make exaggerated, black-an-white judgments of everything and everyone, including themselves. Use faulty logic to support their negative judgments and then become confused and despairing. Search for "truth," often turning to experts and self-help books.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for putting so much info in one place. It would be nice to have this pinned for easier access.

In post #7, Ne vs Ni subject headings need to be fixed.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Seagreen said:


> Thanks for putting so much info in one place. It would be nice to have this pinned for easier access.
> 
> In post #7, Ne vs Ni subject headings need to be fixed.


Thanks! Unfortunately I can't edit it now.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Maybe the PerC Powers That Be can change it.  For anyone unfamiliar with the functions, the first column is Extraverted Intuition, the second column Introverted Intuition.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Seagreen said:


> Maybe the PerC Powers That Be can change it.  For anyone unfamiliar with the functions, the first column is Extraverted Intuition, the second column Introverted Intuition.


Fixed by the awesome mods!


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

For the Personality Type Descriptions, it claims that no such URL exists.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

@Vespera - I've only skimmed the page, but it looks as though the descriptions on this site are an accurate transcription of the _Introduction to Type_ descriptions that were previously linked to.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

This is brilliant. Thank you!


----------

